# How long is colostrum good?



## Stacie1205 (Mar 26, 2011)

I froze some Colostrum earlier this year just in case I needed it for another kid for some reason. Luckily, I didnt have to use it but how long is it good for in the freezer? Should I just use it for soap or something?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good for 1 year.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

It's good for one year  I always keep it till my first doe kids the next year, just in case


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep, 1 year, I try to get a new batch as the Does kid a new each time. If I don't use the last years batch, it is thrown out and replaced with new.
I haven't needed it yet, but I have it in case.


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

Out of curiosity, what happens to it after a year? Say you had a situation with a kid that needed colostrum or it wouldn't live, and all you had was over a year old, would it be harmful to give, or just less potent? Because I'm thinking in a case like that, there would be nothing to lose...correct me please?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

If I had no colostrum on hand I would use it.
Much better than none at all.
When you do freeze it, label the first day & give that on that 1st day & the 2nd day colostrum accordingly.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

This year my 'milk supply' got bred back late and her milk was in the freezer for 15 months and I had to use it on a few of my triplets. The kids didn't die  but I do put all bottle kids in a nice clean cozy stall. So if you do have to use older milk I would just suggest pampering them a bit to be on the safe side.....but no older won't kill them 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree 100%, if it isn't too old after 1 year, absolutely use it.
It is just best being fresher, but the older colostrum will have some good benefits. It isn't completely bad, it is just less potent.


----------

